

A comic that sums up 90% of the "advice for startup founders" literature - smacktoward
http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=206

======
tagawa
It's worth taking the time to read his comment below the comic as well.
Nothing to do with startups but still worthwhile.

~~~
knowtheory
You'll note that "Hark, A Vagrant" is written by Kate Beaton, a comic artist,
history major (and woman) who hails from Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, now based
out of NYC.

Her comic focuses mainly on historical, literary, or just ridiculous topics,
and is _awesome_.

~~~
sp332
To be fair, the avatar is a guy with a beard.

~~~
knowtheory
Yep, that's why I mentioned that it was Kate Beaton!

Sorry, my intent wasn't to pedant the situation (although i think i have done
anyway :\ ), i just wanted to point out a female comic artist who i think is
badass :)

------
afterburner
History comics? This is amazing...

------
mclazarus
The contingency plan is do it right the first time!

